# Corpsed Pumpkins



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I finished 2 of four.

Before: quiet unsuspecting Funkins.










After being attacked by a Zombie Pumpkin.







[/U]

I just followed Denhaunt's instructions from episode 24.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look great, Chris. I especially like the facial expression of the one on the left.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Turned out sweet...the paint job is really nice! You aren't wasting any time in 2011.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. The paint came out great.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

They both turned out great, but I'm with Roxy the one on the left is awesome! Do you have any photos with a light inside in the dark?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Take....the....tree.....down.....


and nice punkins!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool Chris


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool pumpkins, I like the paint job, and the expressions.


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

They are awesome, love the one on the left


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job!!!!!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> Take....the....tree.....down.....


Hahahaha...

Great work Chris - they came out great but she's probably got a point about the Christmas tree in the background.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the paint job on them, they look great!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Very well done.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Debbie5, I was too busy working on the pumpkins to take down the tree and don't act like I'm the only one who still has there tree up. 

I'm working on the other two now.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, Just Nice. They scream zombie pumpkins.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are great! Love em


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are beautiful Hauntcast! Very nice job!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice! Huge improvement to the plain ol' funkins.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey those look amazing! The mouth on the left one is perfection. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

they look awesome!


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

Good Job,

1 Question: Did you build up the stem on the pumpkins and if so what method did you use?

thx


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

GG, These are Funkin Foam Pumkins. They come with the stem.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

It does look like the stem on the smaller one is longer.


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome job, love the faces and paint.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They look great. Are we going to get to see a how too?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I would like a how-to also please. I have one of these pumpkins that I never carved and it is just begging to look like Pumpkin #1 there!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Daphne, the How-To is on the Hauntcast "Video" page. The link is at the bottom of the Members Access page.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Shoot, guess I just created an entry for the newbie to haunting page... How embarrassing...

Thanks so much HauntCast, I'll check that out!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

these are great


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome job! Debbie after you said that about the tree the pumpkins turned around and ate the tree but they spit out those cutesy ornaments


----------

